# Icloud comment se désabonner d'un second compte



## voliere (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Lorsque j'étais marié j'ai créée deux compte Icloud, 1 pour ma femme et 1 pour moi. J'ai divorcé il y a quelque mois et j'aimerais arrêter de payer celui de celle qui est devenue on ex-femme. Le problème c'est que je n'ai pas les appareils reliés à ce cloud en ma possession.
Par contre c'est bien ma carte qui est débité deux fois,  d'ailleurs je reçois bien les deux factures par email.
Avez-vous une idée de comment je pourrais procéder? 

D'avance merci


----------



## Bicus (30 Octobre 2022)

Au vu de la spécificité du problème, je recommande chaudement de contacter directement le support d'Apple :





						iCloud – Assistance Apple officielle
					

Découvrez comment configurer et utiliser iCloud ou iCloud+. Retrouvez toutes les rubriques, ressources et options de contact dont vous avez besoin à ce sujet.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Gwen (30 Octobre 2022)

Vois avec ta banque si tu peux bloquer les prélèvements mensuels d’Apple. Puis tu ne réactives que le compte à ton nom et pas l’autre.


----------



## love_leeloo (30 Octobre 2022)

Tu ne peux pas stopper ton abonnement ? Il me semble que le mois payé tu continues d’en bénéficier. Et tu te réabonnes dans la foulée du désabonnement mais avec juste ton compte.

Et sinon parler avec ton ex compagne ce n’est pas possible ?


----------

